# AFX Vs Life-Like



## tom750 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey guys

I am in the planning process of building a pernament AFX track. Right now I am using Life-Like on a track just set up on my floor. But I am getting a spare room in the house to turn into a track so I was planning to use AFX, but I went over to my mates house today to have a turn on his AFX track and it felt a whole more jumpy and the cars came off more and flew all over the place. Its and 11 year old track. and my lifelike is a lot more relistic. 

If I buy new AFX track will I have the same problem?

Thanks

Tom


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Not if you smooth the lock tabs under the track surface. A Dremel or other motorized rotary hand tool is all you need.

My track is AFX, 70 feet per lane, and not a bump in the joint. 

'doba


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

What you are noticing is the difference in the magnetic properties of the steel rails...

I have both Tyco and new Tomy track...the difference is night and day...Cars that stick like glue on my tyco track spin out on the Tomy ...


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Our new Tomy track has plenty of magnetic downforce. The only problem I have with it is the gap left between track sections when you set up a four lane track that you have to fill in.


----------

